# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Lenovo Notebook S10-2 Black Screen

## Mamounas

Παιδία εχω ενα Notebook Lenovo το οποίο πατόντας το power Button αναβουν τα λαμπάκια του γυρνάει ο ανεμιστήρας του CPU αλλα στην οθόνη δεν εμφανίζει τιποτα μετα απο 5sec σταματαει και το ανεμιστηράκι αλλα τα λαμπάκια εξακολουθούν και ανάβουν. Τί μπορεί να φταίει ;

----------


## manolo

GPU ίσως..

----------


## Mamounas

Εγινε Μανόλο θα το κοιτάξω ευχαριστω

----------


## angel_grig

Δες πρωτα εαν σε εξωτερικη οθονη εχεις εικονα

----------

Hary Dee (23-06-15)

----------

